# le cas échéant



## sarhaneatelier

je veux savoir la signification de l'expression " le cas écheant"

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Budd

Si ceci (= un événement, une chose, une situation particulière) peut arriver _ou_ Si ceci arriverait.


----------



## djamal 2008

sarhaneatelier said:


> je veux savoir la signification de l'expression " le cas écheant"



si le cas se présente...


----------



## Budd

C'est même mieux.


----------



## SwissPete

djamal 2008 said:


> si le cas se présente...


 Je suis d'accord. 

Voir  ici.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Budd said:


> Si ceci (= un événement, une chose, une situation particulière) peut arriver _ou_ Si ceci arriv*ait*.


Bonjour

*Échéant *est le participe présent de échoir pris dans le sens de advenir / se présenter. (donc "le cas advenant")
(dans le vocabulaire juridique on dit "si le cas y échet")


----------



## cyaxares_died

Il y a déjà des discussions sur cette locution ici sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé une discussion que me convient.
Ma question est si cette expression doit s'utiliser en faisant référence à un cas qui est stipulé par contexte dans une phrase précédente ou est-ce que je peux écrire une seule phrase comme la suivante, toute seule, sans contexte:

"Le cas échéant, je volerais une voiture"

(C'est à dire "si jamais j'ai l'occasion, je volerais bien une voiture")


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
On peut tout-à-fait l'employer comme vous l'avez fait, sans référence à aucun contexte précédent


----------



## raf0708

Je confirme. 
En outre, "le cas échéant" se rapporte toujours à un événement hypothétique futur.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Merci. On ne peut alors pas dire "Le cas échéant, on aurait volé une voiture" -"Si nous avions eu l'occasion, nous aurions en volé une..."


----------



## Lezert

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas le dire  ( c'est un moment dans le passé où on envisageait un cas hypothétique futur)


----------



## raf0708

C'est parfaitement dit, Lezert. 
En effet, la seule condition semble donc être que l'événement ne se soit pas produit à l'instant où l'on parle.


----------



## leonv07

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait du bien d'être de retour sur les forums de wordreference.com! Je voudrais faire appel à vos connaissances en langue francaise, pour que vous m'expliquiez un peu plus en détail (et avec des exemples, d'être possible) l'utilisation de l'expression "le cas échéant", car je n'arrive pas à en saisir la signification et du coup, je peux pas l'utiliser!

Merci d'avance,

Leonel


----------



## SwissPete

http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/le-cas-echeant/

donne comme synonyme _si le cas se présente._


----------



## Aoyama

On se rappellera que *échéant *vient de *échoir *= tomber, arriver ...


----------



## leonv07

Merci beaucoup à ceux qui ont répondu. Je connaissais déjà la définition, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment on utilise cette expression, dans un contexte ou dans une phrase, plus concrètement. Pourriez-vous me donner quelques exemples de locutions ou de phrases où l'on l'utilise?

Ah! J'oubliais...Merci quinoa pour ta petite remarque!!

A la prochaine,

Leonel


----------



## Aoyama

. Le cas échéant, vous pourrez venir accompagné d'un ami.
. Le cas échéant, apportez un maillot de bain pour vous baignez.
. Le cas échéant, nous organiserons un débat à la suite de la projection du film.


----------



## veronique.evers

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais savoir si on peut utiliser l'expression le cas échéant comme synonyme de c'est le cas 
exemple de phrase: Y-a-til des échanges entre les différentes organisations? Le cas échéant (comprendre "dans ce cas"), à quelle fréquence?
Est-ce un contremploi de l'expression?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## nate479

Bonjour, 

Je crois que le cas échéant veut dire à l'occasion, si le cas se présente. Donc la phrase est correcte.


----------



## babaz

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais vous interroger sur l'emploi que vous faites de l'expression "le cas échéant".

Si elle renvoie en premier lieu à un fait dont on envisage qu'il échoit, son emploi vous paraît-il également se justifier dans un cadre théorique (conceptuel) ?

Par exemple, dans :

J'ignore si vous partagez mon point de vue, mais le cas échéant, nous pourrions coopérer.

etc.

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Le sens premier de la  locution _le cas échéant_ est _si le cas échoit, s'il se présente_. On envisage une réalisation hypothétique.

Je ne suis pas sûr que ce sens doive en limiter l'emploi à des évènements concrets.

En revanche, dans la phrase donnée en exemple, il ne s'agit pas de la survenue hypothétique d'un fait : le locuteur évoque plutôt un état de fait, déjà déterminé (son interlocuteur partage ou non son point de vue). Il n'en a simplement pas lui-même connaissance.

Pour cette raison, il me semble qu'un simple _si c'est le cas/si tel est le cas_ aurait pu être avantageusement utilisé à la place de _le cas échéant_.

On comprend néanmoins qu'en réalité le locuteur n'envisage pas tant le point de vue actuel de son interlocuteur que sa révélation future. 

Par ailleurs, s'agissant d'une expression figée, le sens premier a aussi pu s'estomper et laisser la place à un usage moins restrictif. 

En tout cas, je pense que la phrase reste largement compréhensible malgré un emploi (à mon sens) légèrement abusif.


----------

